

Heaviest lobbying senators have ever seen over debit card fee - ck2
http://money.cnn.com/2011/03/11/pf/debit_interchange_fees/

======
gamble
I should point out that this supposedly-ruinous fixed-fee system has been
working in Canada for over fifteen years.

------
joezydeco
I wonder if you'll see more of the store-specific EFT cards pop up. The one I
have from Target is connected directly to my checking account through an ACH
transaction. Obviously Target is saving the debit fees here because they
discount 5% off the sale.

